# Pain after riding



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I haven't had that problem and I haven't heard anyone else complain about it, so I don't think that is a "typical" reaction. I suspect maybe it is a friction issue from posting?

I trail ride in a western saddle so I'm not posting. And anymore I mostly just walk with a little trotting here/there. But I used to do faster riding and I don't remember getting rubbed raw. And I've been out for 5-6 hour rides on many, many occasions. 

It will be interesting to see how others respond.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

It sounds like you might be causing trauma to your urethra by hitting it on the saddle during transitions. 
This image might help:








If you think of the bucket as being your pelvis, you don't want to "spill the water" out the front during transitions, or you'll damage your urethra. You also don't want to "spill the water" out the back, or you'll have your other issue with your tailbone.
Be aware that some English saddles have very high pommels, which can make them rather difficult to avoid. See if your saddle has a "usual" type pommel rather than a killer like this:








Better to ride with shorter stirrups while you're still learning to not hit the saddle during transitions than to beat up your undercarriage.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Interesting! 

I was also going to mention that it could be the shape of the saddle, because some saddles are definitely more comfortable than others, but the OP mentioned that it has been a problem both in the past and the present, so I figured different saddles were probably at play.

If, theoretically, you are getting sore at both "ends", could the saddle be too small for you? 

Regarding the saddle with the killer pommel, could it be that it's too narrow for that horse? Like if it were a bit wider, it would level out the seat a bit? I know that's true with western saddles.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I used to have that issue in an older saddle . It made my lady bits very sore after any sitting trot at all.

now, the reverse is stressing me; my tailbone is killing me after an hour in my lease horse's saddle. it's to the point where I am thinking I shall have to call off the lease, since this is the only saddle that fits his oddly shaped back.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Definitely our anatomy can mean we have difficulty riding in certain saddles. 
My friend can ride in this All Purpose saddle with a wide, flat, almost squarish seat (from side to side). It digs me and other female friends in the inner thighs, but I guess her pelvis is wide enough to accommodate and she finds it comfortable.

I tried a Freeform treeless and it was so wide I had to use muscle strength to get up off the seat and it made my legs and back sore so I sold it. But literally I can ride in western, aussie, all purpose, jumping, saddleseat, dressage, and other treeless saddles without pain on various horses. So some saddles are just bad for you as a person. 

Trailhorse, I am sure you're right that saddle I used as an illustration probably does not fit the horse. And also it is a good point that too small or large saddles for the rider can make it more difficult. But it's also true you can have trouble with hitting parts of your body in various saddles due to your method of riding.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

You could try wearing a panty girdle, elastic panties, that sometimes helps.
I had a problem with one big strided horse and I put the panty girdle over my underpants and that solved the problem.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Huh, this is the second post about soreness apparently caused by friction in the seat after riding. 

I still consider myself a beginner rider, but ride about 3 times a week for about 45 minutes, have been doing so for about 6 months now, and have NEVER had any soreness afterwards. Well, except maybe in my thighs, but that's muscle soreness. I have, however, been really sore after riding in lumpy, uncomfortable Western saddles, particularly the ones they use on trail rides because they're cheap. So I'd be inclined to say this is either related to the movement (are you bumping the saddle hard? can you post more gently? you don't need to lift yourself very high off the saddle) or the saddle itself. If it's the latter, can you try different saddles? I tried my trainer's synthetic Wintec and LOVED it so much I want one. The synthetic seat is less slippery, but softer. 

Bottom line: you should not have to suffer like this just so you can continue to do what you love as I don't think it's normal to have this kind of pain afterwards.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

if you have a chance to video yourself riding we can look at that and see if there's anything jumping out that would be the cause.

from the info provided, i would say it is too small/wrongly shaped saddle as well for you. i'm in the process of shopping/trialing new saddles for my mare and have had sat in a couple 'crotch crunchers' in the store that were uncomfortable just sitting there........ never mind on a moving horse! lol


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

What type of pants do you wear ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

All women are built slightly differently "down there", particularly older women. Chronicle of the horse forums have had many discussions about it. Part of the problem can be personal conformation, part of the problem can be saddle configuration and part of the problem can be how you are sitting. Taking lessons with a good instuctor and having a frank discussion may help clear up the problem. Saddle type, particularly dressage saddles can aggravate the problem with their deep seats and often high pommel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

For a quick fix, you might want to give these a try.

JellyPantz, the no-chafe underwear for women who ride


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

You could try getting a sheepskin or faux fleece seat cover for the saddle. It always worked for me. You definitely need some sort of padding between you and the saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Surrealle (Feb 28, 2016)

Also, it may be worth a medical checkup to make sure nothing else is going on, as UTIs commonly cause burning when peeing. I realize this is unlikely since you're having issues elsewhere too, but it's possible it's a contributing factor. (Also, make sure you're staying hydrated!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

*Warning to all gentlemen: you might not want to read this. TMI*

I don't know how old you are, but I am 58 years old. I was having this issue to the extreme degree. It turns out that my decreased hormones were causing the "nether region" tissues to be thin and easily torn. A topical estrogen creme applied once a week solved the problem.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I've had this problem on and off, I find that on horses who tend to fall on the forehand during transitions it's worse. Like my gelding, very heavy on the front, always. I had to learn to rock my seat back and keep my butt cheeks clenched during downward transitions on him, so that the front of me didn't slam into the pommel. 

I agree with trying different under garments, and trying a fleece or foam seat cushion. But also try tucking your butt cheeks under yourself, (without comprising your position) and rocking back during downward transitions.


----------

